# Misha got her first haircut



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I couldn't take the long puppy hair, so my daughter's boss gave her a haircut. I love it! It might show up sideways again.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Misha wears it well! She is adorable.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love it too. She looks fabulous!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks sooooo cute!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The photo shows up fine, and Misha is pretty as a picture! Really adorable, the cut suits her.:smile:


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so adorable! She is such a cutie. The clip looks very good on her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's really cute! Her haircut is very becoming too!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

she looks gorgeous :love2::love2:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG. she looks so sweet, just like a little white stuffed toy.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

She is so cute!!! I think I have to have one just like her! Love her name, it was very high on my list and it fits her so well!!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! Look at those tiny feet!!!!! I'm in :love2:!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

So precious!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

